# How long can a baby tort go without light and uvb?



## samiburke

Have a baby sulcata and we have a tropical storm hitting us right now and I'm afraid of losin power. How long can my baby go without the warming bulb and the UVB bulb??? Will he die???


----------



## Laurie

I wouldn't be worried about uv light. If you lose power you do need to keep him warm. You can do this by heating up a water bottle which you can place in your enclosure and then cover your enclosure to retain the heat


----------



## wellington

If your temps aren't cold out side, you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


----------



## Terry Allan Hall

samiburke said:


> Have a baby sulcata and we have a tropical storm hitting us right now and I'm afraid of losin power. How long can my baby go without the warming bulb and the UVB bulb??? Will he die???



In Florida in late August? Set your mind at ease...your little buddy will be perfectly fine without heat or UV for a few days. Sulcatas are tough!


----------



## terryo

Just in case......you can fill up empty bottles with very hot water and put them around (covered of course) the enclosure.


----------



## StudentoftheReptile

I'm curious...why on earth is everyone in Florida and other potentially affected areas of this hurricane (Alabama, Georgia, Mississippi, LA) worried about it getting too COLD if the power goes out? Granted I can't speak everyone else, but right here in southwest Alabama in August, keeping it hot and humid for tortoises is not a major concern of mine if I lose power!

I mean, does it really get that cool down there in Florida?

Now I am worried about flooding which is why the sulcata is coming inside, but temps I'm not worried about.


----------



## Laurie

I'm in upstate NY, a couple of years ago we lost power in an ice storm. No power for four days, you could see your breath in the house! 
Most businesses were closed as well. We're getting a generator this year!


----------



## Madkins007

Which is why care advice varies so much by region- temps, humidities, available foods, etc.

As for how long they can go- don't sweat it. Most torts (but I cannot speak specifically on Sulcata here) hide in their burrows sleeping off big meals for days at a time, and experience days without significant sun in the wild. Even a couple weeks should not be a problem- especially of they get at least some sun through a window (does not do UVB, but helps mentally.)


----------

